# East runton viaducts and Cromer railway tunnel.



## Mikeymutt

these two viaducts built in 1902 for the MGN line.this line was built to bring holidaymakers to the Norfolk coast from from various parts of the county and further afield.the viaducts are quite unique that there is two with one on the skew.one line still runs over one of the viaducts.but the other has been out of use since 1952.these viaducts like all of them are a brilliant feat of engineering with some lovely brickwork in the construction.i decided to clamber up the embankment to the disused one.its quite a sad sight to see at the top.with it all overgrown either side with trees self seeded on the viaduct itself..

The viaducts under construction.


































The old railway tunnel in Cromer a few miles up the road from the viaducts is norfolks only remaining tunnel,measuring roughly sixty yards in length.after hearing that undesirables hang around down here.i scrambled down the embankment and took a look first before moving on.i think this must be the towns dumping ground for all there rubbish.it was everywhere down the old cuttings.sorry it's not as big as some tunnels you see on here but it's norfolks only one,we don't have much call for tunnels around here,and it was my first one I have visited..




























I was quite shocked to stumble on this spigot mortar base situated about a third in to the tunnel.i did learn later that tree was just a single line running through the tunnel.and just parts of the line was double tracked,so this was placed on the spare track bed.i feel sorry for any team if they had to fire this in anger in the tunnel here..


----------



## HughieD

Bit different that...liked it.


----------



## Mikeymutt

HughieD said:


> Bit different that...liked it.



Thank you hughie..Makes a change


----------



## flyboys90

What a beauty,thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112

I find these disused railways fascinating, routes that once carried thousands of people every year now overgrown and forgotten. Maybe one day our motorways might end up the same? Nicely done as ever.


----------



## Mikeymutt

tumble1 said:


> I find these disused railways fascinating, routes that once carried thousands of people every year now overgrown and forgotten. Maybe one day our motorways might end up the same? Nicely done as ever.



That would be interesting if motorways went that way..I suppose the only way they would do would be if oil ran out or a new form of transport


----------



## The Wombat

That is fantastic, lovely set there mate


----------



## UrbanX

Didn't know any of Norfolk was hilly enough to warrant such a structure! 
Brilliant stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## maxmix

Great report, also shocked to see the Spigot Mortar base - Imagine sitting in there in wartime, waiting...


----------

